# kenwood DNR935WBT System rebuilding error



## guyrat7 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum.

I have a system rebuilding error with a Kenwood DNR 935WBT.

I read on the xda-developer forum the partition might have run out of space hence this error.

The solution they suggest is to delete partition contents and perform a factory restore with the firmware update.

My issue is, How can I clear the partition enough to let the system do what it needs to do?

The xda forum did not have any steps.

I wonder whether any of you have the steps and the files that will get the system back to normal. OR do you know of a process to get this back to normal?

Thank you for the help!

Guy


----------

